# Quilted and burl big leaf maple



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have access to a bunch of this. It is very nice wood. quilt is a 8' x 3" x 18 " rule on burl is a 3' and burl is 4" Enjoy


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW....just amazing!! Great find!!!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd love to get a quilt log like that. Great stuff!!!


----------

